# Problème écran noir



## Alaric11 (26 Septembre 2013)

Bonjour, aujourd'hui en voulant démarrer mon mbp de 2009 (2,53 ghz, 9400m), pas d'image, l'écran reste noir.  Sur un écran externe tout est ok mais pas moyen d'avoir d'affichage sur l'intégré.  J'ai essayé de vérifier les connexions sur la cm mais tout est ok, quelqu'un aurait-il une idée?  merci d'avance


----------



## Arlequin (26 Septembre 2013)

Hello et bienvenue

lorsque tu démarre la mac (écran externe et adaptateur éventuel non branchés) est ce que tu as l'écran gris et la pomme ou rien du tout, noir de noir  ? 

fais un petit reset pram/nvram (voir ma signature) au passage, ça ne fait pas de mal


----------



## Alaric11 (26 Septembre 2013)

Merci pour votre réponse, je vais essayer le reset de la vram, non l'écran reste noir, ce qui est étonnant ce qu'hier soir tout allait bien et depuis ce matin plus moyen d'avoir de l'image.

---------- Nouveau message ajouté à 15h14 ---------- Le message précédent a été envoyé à 14h58 ----------

J'ai essayé la manipulation mais ca ne change malheureusement rien


----------



## noz (27 Septembre 2013)

Est-ce que tu as la possibilité de brancher ton ordi en jumelage firewire avec un autre mac ?


----------



## Alaric11 (28 Septembre 2013)

Je n'ai malheureusement pas le cable firewire 800, si j'en avais un quelle serait la manipulation susceptible d'apporter une aide?


----------



## Sly54 (28 Septembre 2013)

Essayer un démarrage en mode sans extensions (shift appuyée au boot).
Essayer de démarrer sur le DVD 2 pour lancer un Apple Hardware Test (ce qui ne sera pas possible si l'écran reste noir)

Ca sent quand même la carte video HS


----------



## noz (29 Septembre 2013)

Avec un cable FW (même 400, si ta machine a un tel port), tu pourrais démarrer l'ordi (en appuyant sur "T" en même temps) incriminé en mode target d'un autre. Si le gros logo firewire apparaît sur l'écran (de l'ordi incriminé), tu sauras au moins que l'écran n'a pas grillé. Par contre, dans ce mode là, je ne sais pas quel ordi gère l'affichage du logo firewire. Si c'est l'ordi incriminé, tu pourras également exclure une CG grillée. 

: : OS X facile : : Target


----------



## edd72 (5 Octobre 2013)

Erictuan a dit:


> Bonjour
> 
> Pouvez vous donner le model de la carte graphique mais à mon avis votre MacBook a problème de la puce Nvidia.
> 
> A+



Si tu sais lire, il a écrit 9400m (qui est un modèle de chipset Nvidia... ce qu'un "grand professionnel" comme toi devrait savoir...)


----------



## testarossa (6 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour à tous, puisque j'ai le même problème d'écran noir, j'ai essayé de réinstaller le système au travers d'un deuxième PBook en liaison FW target.L'installation c'est bien déroulée, quand j'allume le PBook l'écran reste noir mais j'entend la musique de bienvenue de Apple.
Ma question: est-ce que quelqu'un sait si ça vaut la peine (financièrement) de faire changer la carte video?
Sinon poubelle?

Merci et bon dimanche. Bath


----------



## Sly54 (6 Octobre 2013)

testarossa a dit:


> Ma question: est-ce que quelqu'un sait si ça vaut la peine (financièrement) de faire changer la carte video?



MacBookPro6,1 ?

Problème de carte graphique ? Regarde ce fils (1 et 2), même si j'ai l'impression que tu n'es pas concerné.
Problème de màj de l'eFI ? (mais je n'y crois guère)


----------



## Elli (8 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour !

J'ai exactement le même problème. Avant hier soir, j'ai fermé mon *macbook pro* _(dernière génération mais non rétina_) allumé, mais fermé. Il a du se décharger pendant la nuit et le lendemain matin, *même branché sur secteur, impossible d'afficher l'écran.*

Pourtant, tout marche, du *son *jusqu'au *lumière *sous le clavier. J'ai bien le "_boing_" de démarrage. J'ai testé *un reset nvram, toujours rien.*

A l'apple store, j'ai du moi même insisté pour *brancher mon ordi sur un écran externe, et tout s'affiche correctement* malgré un *démarrage un peu lent.*

Si vos problèmes sont les mêmes que le mien, avez vous eu une réponse ?

Mon ordi n'est pas sous garantie je crois, et le devis est assez cher je trouve...

Merci !


----------



## Alaric11 (24 Octobre 2013)

Bonjour, merci pour toutes les réponses. Je reposte car peu après mon message précédent l'écran à refonctionne tout à fait normalement pendant 3-4 semaines et puis ce matin, mon ordinateur démarre et oui l'écran s'éteint et le problème réapparaît. C'est vraiment étrange, je vais tenter l'EFI


----------



## mmarcopolo (16 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour
Ayant eu le même problème "écran noir"
Je pense avoir trouvé une solution, en tout cas, pour moi ça marche.
  Il faut agir sur l'intensité de l'éclairage de l'écran.
 sur mon macbook, il y a par exemple 16 intensités d'éclairage différent .
 Appuyer donc une vingtaine de fois sur (F1) celui qui correspond a descendre l'intensité d'éclairage. (comme ci que vous vouliez vous même vous mettre en écran noir).
 ensuite appuyez une ou 2 fois sur (F2) "augmentation de l'intensité"
 Et voilà, vous venez de récupérez votre écran.
 Par la suite, n'allez pas jusqu'a l'intensité d'éclairage maxi, vous risquez de vous retrouvez de nouveau dans le noir, un éclairage moyen étant suffisant.
 Je pense que ce problème peux venir de l'ancienneté (donc usure) de notre ordi, le mien étant de 2007.


----------



## TonyT (9 Novembre 2017)

Bonsoir,

J'ai exactement le même problème sur un MacBook Pro mi-2009. D'un seul coup, l'écran s'est étteint. Il démarre bien, l'écran externe m'affiche le fond d'écran, mais rien sur l'écran principal. J'ai tenté reset SMC, reset PRAM, modifié le rétroéclairage, rien à faire. J'entends bien le bong du démarrage, je peux modifier le rétro éclairage du clavier,le volume, et quand j'appuie sur des touches inappropriées, j'entends bien le son m'indiquant que je ne peux pas taper de texte à l'endroit ou je suis.

Avez-vous de nouvelles astuces ?

Merci d'avance !


----------

